# Toys a GR puppy MUST have?



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like you got it pretty much covered!!!!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Squeaky tennis balls! They are a must have. They are available at any pet store.

Link


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Squeaky tennis balls! They are a must have. They are available at any pet store. Link


Thank you SO much for the link. Puppy only has ordinary tennis balls - hopefully my friend can find these in time for the parcel to be shipped.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

PJD001 said:


> Looks like you got it pretty much covered!!!!!!


 You don't know my friend Becky - she is the queen of shopping :


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Tennis balls in general. Squeeky or not.... In fact, we prefer the non-squeeky, because they won't destroy the balls if there's not a squeeker in it...


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Seems like a good assortment  - What a nice friend!

The booda bones that i see in the picture on the right wont last very long...
I would add some Nylabones...one or two of the softer/flexible, more transparent bones (the puppies seem to like the flexible ones best)...and even one of the opaque durabones....cause he wont be a baby for long :-(
Their website is www.nylabone.com


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Tennis balls in general. Squeeky or not.... In fact, we prefer the non-squeeky, because they won't destroy the balls if there's not a squeeker in it...


 
DITTO !

I found a bag of (12) Penn Tennis balls at Target for 7.00

The dogs went crazy when we dumped them all out onto the floor at once


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

> I would add some Nylabones...one or two of the softer/flexible, more transparent bones (the puppies seem to like the flexible ones best)...and even one of the opaque durabones....cause he wont be a baby for long :-(


I'd add one of the most durable nylabones for the after puppy months! My youngest one went to nylabones immediately when the flexible ones were destroyed within minutes. I'd also suggest a Wubba made by Kong. Get the biggest one if you can. Ours also like the big thick braided ropes (really big ones). Tennis balls, well, our house would look empty without all the tennis balls laying around, just waiting to be carried or put in our laps to be thrown!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Fire Hose Toys - seem to last over 30 minutes, lol.

http://silverpetcom.stores.yahoo.net/fihosqnfe.html


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

You guys are great! Thank you so much for the suggestions of tried and tested toys, and the links! Have passed them all on to my friend


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

The blue Kong with the rope, in the bottom left hand corner of picture, is still Obi's favorite toy!


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

For a dog who likes to chew, I would recommend the Hurley bone and Bow Wowser Ball from West Paw Design (http://www.westpawdesign.com). The Hurley even comes with a guarantee that if your dog chews it up, you can return it with a receipt and they will refund your money (once) or replace the toy (once). We have 4 of the Hurleys and 3 Bow Wowser balls....still in tact.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Nylabones.......especially if you have a chewer


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Sterilized beef bones! The non-filled variety: http://www.amazon.com/Sterilized-Natural-Beef-Extra-Large/dp/B0002ZFP7Q

This picture is from Amazon.com, but I buy them at my local PetSmart.

Oh, and a rope toy: http://www.amazon.com/Booda-Bone-Sm...?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1205808025&sr=1-20

Also available at ANY pet store


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Good luck with the toys! I hope they last longer for your golden than they did for mine! As your puppy grows older be sure to watch him especially with the toys that have squeakers in them. They can rip open the toys and swallow the squeakers and get lodged in them...and that would not be a good thing. Good luck! 
Oh and the 'chuck it' is my favorite and such a wonderful toy if you have a golden that likes to retrieve!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the great advice on toys - have passed them on to my friend Becky.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

RickGibbs said:


> Tennis balls in general. Squeeky or not.... In fact, we prefer the non-squeeky, because they won't destroy the balls if there's not a squeeker in it...


We actually prefer racket balls. They bounce better.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

The only thing I didn't see there were nylabones.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

My Teddi is a toy destroyer!!!! Stuffies last oh maybe 10 minutes. Maxine loves her stuffed bear, we have taught Teddi to leave him alone. We bought her a firehose toy yesterday. She is getting through that already too. She loves bones, balls, tugs, actually she loves anything she just wants to play.


----------



## GoldenSmile (Apr 10, 2008)

Steel liked to peel the felt off of tennis balls, so we went to Walmart and picked up a few orange road hockey balls. They float and are virtually indestructible and for .99 a pop, it's not too much of a loss once he punctures and sinks one.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

bulk ot tennis balls.I buy them at Walmart and the sport secction.Must have.


----------



## Crandamaniac (Apr 15, 2008)

I bought Treasure a this ball that has little nubs on it (they're rubber and not pointed) and it has a little switch that you can turn on and it makes the ball shake. She loves it. I get the thing out, turn it on, roll it down the hall and she always chases after it and always brings it back to me so I can roll it again


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

olik said:


> bulk ot tennis balls.I buy them at Walmart and the sport secction.Must have.


I just bought 60 t-balls for my husbands 60th B-day (and Bridger's gotcha day) -- such a relief for us to have a good supply. (poor guy, nobody believes he's that old & he's still expected to do young man things)

I see you have a stuffed Santa there -- need a pumpkin (for Halloween)


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

TENNIS BALLS 

Mine love love love the football shaped tennis ball, and it SQUEAKS!!!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Squeaky tennis balls! They are a must have. They are available at any pet store.
> 
> Link


Mine LOVE those too, all different shapes and sizes too


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jolly Balls


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I second the Jolly balls... the red one is Cody's favorite toy ever. Also, ANTLERS...http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-toys/antlers-chews.html I've ordered the XL & XXL. And any of the tennis ball toys shaped like a stick.


----------

